# Puppy running on asphalt



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,
any advice if it is fine or not to jog a little bit with my 10 weeks old V on a hard surface (street)? I don't jog fast and I mean like less than 5 km. i don't know if it is ok for her groing joints. But she's got so much energy to burn! If not, at waht age would it be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Short answer, no it's not ok. Search bar right side of page and search running age. Lots of info and opinions. I love running too and I understand it's hard to wait!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

No is the answer, I once owned a Weimaraner and in his first few months I over exercised him and damaged the growth plates in his legs, he was then confined for months, you try doing that with a Vizsla or Weimaraner pup.. :-\


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

No to asphalt in a pup. We're waiting until at least 18 months to do any serious road running. If you have access, find a park that you can put your pup on a long line. It gives them a lot more distance to run with than a 6ft leash. If you have a wilderness area near that you can have a dog off leash, that will be even better for the future (but not until you've worked on a solid recall) You can also start with using training to tire out your pup. Work on commands. Anything that makes your pup focus and think tires out pups.


----------

